# Are they easy keepers...or not??



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2009)

I've got another story!

Yesterday a very nice young couple brought their desert tortoise over to have me give them advice about the tortoise. The young female Gopherus agassizii was given to the wife, when she (the wife) was 12 years old. The tortoise at that time was a yearling. The young girl knew nothing about caring for a tortoise, but fell in love with her and tried her best. She actually did no research, but did what she thought was best...small glass aquarium, greens from the table and a regular light.

When the tortoise was about 5 years old someone stepped on it and they thought the shell might be broken, so they took the tortoise, named Poopie, to the vet. Vet told them the tortoise had MBD and needed vitamins, minerals and either the sun or a UVB light. By this time the young girl had grown up and married and the husband now took the responsibility for researching tortoise care. He found many conflicting care ideas on the internet, and eventually found my web site. As we are in the same town he called me and they came over. 

All this time...about 12 or 14 years, the tortoise has lived indoors in an aquarium. They now have her in a 50 gallon aquarium, but because of the internet research, they now realize they have been doing the wrong thing for this tortoise and want to get her outside.

The tortoise is actually beautiful! I wish I could have taken a picture, but the gal was very emotional and worried that she had caused the tortoise irreparable harm, so I didn't want to press. Aside from some VERY SEVERE pyramiding around the hip area that occurred many years ago, the tortoise was actually very nice looking. The pyramiding was only on the few scutes around the hips and that was many years ago with the newer growth being smooth. Because the tortoise had never been outside, the shell was almost like those tortoise-shell hair things you can buy...smooth, shiny, very colorful and just beautiful! She was about 12" front to back, not as domed as she should have been, but not flat either, and a nice weight for her size. She was alert and tuned into the wife, and very happy to just be held and carried around.

I gave them advice on preparing a spot outside for the tortoise and told them that even though she will be outside this summer in good weather, she needs to still be treated like an indoor tortoise. Its going to take some time to make her realize that she's an outside animal and that grass and weeds are for eating. I thought she should be brought indoors at night for the first year, making the transition slowly, not hibernating this winter, and converting to being outdoors next spring full time.

I have always thought that tortoises are fairly fragile creatures, but Poopy has shown just how hardy they can be. She was shown love and attention, was not given the proper diet and no sunshine, but she overcame all this and gives love back to her caregivers. It was very obvious that this tortoise looked to the young woman as a protector...not just the food goddess.

I think I'll remember Poopy for a long time. She made quite an impression on me.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 9, 2009)

Knowing what a hard a-- you are I am really impressed with this story...I too wish you had taken a picture...


----------



## turtlemom (Apr 9, 2009)

Yvonne,
What a great story about a sweet tortoise. Thanks for the smile!

Donna


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

That is awesome. Happy to hear a story about a loved tortoise. Now it seems Poopie will be making some adjustments and able to truly thrive.  You mentioned they saw your website....what is your website if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

desertsss said:


> That is awesome. Happy to hear a story about a loved tortoise. Now it seems Poopie will be making some adjustments and able to truly thrive.  You mentioned they saw your website....what is your website if you don't mind me asking?



http://clovisturtlerescue.tripod.com/


----------

